# Modification to my Hi Fi set, help required!



## Rink (May 8, 2013)

I'll give you a quick low down of my 'system'. I own a Rotel Ra-314 (vintage, I know) and with it two Wharfedale XP2 shelf speakers.

Specs are as follows
Rotel: Power output: 25 watts per channel into 8Ω (stereo)
Speaker load impedance: 4Ω to 16Ω
Wharfedales: 6Ω @ 25 watts each

It seems that one of the speakers has blown (don't think it's the amp) and I'm thinking about replacing the subwoofer. 

I just need you tell me if this would work, I was looking at a cheap woofer
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QTX-HI-FI...d_Vision_Speakers_Monitor&hash=item53f35fad0d

If I just replaced the current (blown) woofer with that would it work? 
My only speculation is that the watts are different so will it under power the speaker?

I'd also like a louder system but I don't think this would be possible without buying a new amp. Could it be possible?

Thanks


----------



## Frederik S (May 8, 2013)

I would get an original replacement driver for the speaker. 

You need an identical one as the frequency response varies a lot between brands and models. Also it might affect the cross over if the load changes.


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2013)

Rink said:


> I'll give you a quick low down of my 'system'. I own a Rotel Ra-314 (vintage, I know) and with it two Wharfedale XP2 shelf speakers.
> 
> Specs are as follows
> Rotel: Power output: 25 watts per channel into 8Ω (stereo)
> ...




Swap the speakers around and you should know for sure then ..

I had a Vintage Rotel amp 14 years ago ( yes it was vintage then too ) small thing it was that a friend said he don't know if it works or not and had been in his loft which was a true shame as it took  some damage but for what the thing was only able to give 10w RMS per speaker even today is the best thing i ever heard which sadly died a few months later and no it was not due to fuses ..


And as Frederik said better replace with the same..


----------



## digibucc (May 8, 2013)

while it may be hard to find an original at a decent price, I agree that's the best option. at the very least you should have an exact match for ohms & wattage.

also as asrock said, troubleshoot before buying anything. switch the speakers around at the amp output and see if the "broken" speaker changes. i'm assuming it's just the horn and not the sub you hear, which would likely mean you are right in that the sub is blown. however best to be sure.


----------



## XL-R8R (May 8, 2013)

Replacing a blown speaker in the Wharfedale's seem's a bad idea when viewed from a bigger perspective as you need to consider you have to replace both speakers for it to sound right and that costing £50~ seems a bit too much..


You can find perfectly capable replacements for your old, broken speakers (that should sound better if you pick right!) off eBay for around that money. This way of thinking, along with Frederik's already well made points above, makes it a very logical way of doing things.



Also, "QTX" (and the other brands that peddle the same crap) lie.... as in to say; 'their'* speakers don't do what they say they will. They do not reproduce the frequency range quoted, are less powerful by a fair amount (_25%~_) and considerably *less sensitive* than they would love to claim.

There are a lot of companies offering the same speaker but, usually, under another product code or name.... dont be fooled by these things either... they are all the same, for the most part.



*QTX parent company: www.avslgroup.com

Where you'll find their range of speakers: www.avslgroup.com/en/search?qt=tree:173 





*Easy read:* Buy new speakers, its more economical. Dont buy QTX; they're rather poor.


----------

